# How do photograph frogs at night?



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Do you just whack the lights on quickly? I want my white's to be in their nice nighttime colour, but don't want to suddenly blast them with light in order to get a good shot.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Trust me, they won't care! I don't bother turning their lights on cos as soon as they do, the frogs decide it's day time and it's time to sleep, so they hide again. They don't care at all if you have the camera flash in their face, as long as you don't take a million photos at a time and blind the poor things!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh ok, I have a rather avg flash, so prefer natural light shots is all.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Well then in that case, yeah you can just turn their lights on for a few seconds, I'm sure they'll sit still for a bit while you take a few pics!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah hope so, little one's fattened up a bit already. They've gone through 3 tubs of food this week.


----------



## Blissfullsilence (May 7, 2010)

So the Camera Flash won't hurt their eyes?? I have been wanting to get some decent pics of mine, But so far only got them asleep lol


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I take looooads of pics of my lot and none of them mind terribly, they don't blink or try to get away or anything, and they've all still got their eyesight! To be fair I don't know 100% that it doesn't 'hurt' them, but they definitely seem happy enough, they don't shy away from the camera whenever it goes near them.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Might try and get some decent ones of my red eyes tonight, I don't like using flash often though as I worry about their eyes a bit.


----------



## Blissfullsilence (May 7, 2010)

I just took some piccies of my yellow belly toads and they didn't even flinch


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

only problem i had with takin pics was that my female red eye (the one that died last year) would know i was coming with my camera and after a week or so of takin pics she started closing her eyes as soon as she saw me approaching the flash must have hurt her eyes or something. None of the others seem to bother though. I think the frogs with vertical pupils(retfs) have eyes that are more sensitive to light.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

andaroo said:


> only problem i had with takin pics was that my female red eye (the one that died last year) would know i was coming with my camera and after a week or so of takin pics she started closing her eyes as soon as she saw me approaching the flash must have hurt her eyes or something. None of the others seem to bother though. I think the frogs with vertical pupils(retfs) have eyes that are more sensitive to light.


They'd be ok for a couple pics every other month or so though?


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I tend not to use the flash on my red eyes. It's better to turn the tank lights on as they are bright enough to get some good natural lighting shots.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Get yourself a small margarine tub, paper towels, and elastic bands. Cut a rectangle the size of the flash head out of the base of the tub, take off the lid and stretch the paper towels over the top using the elastic bands to secure it in place. You now have a home made diffuser.


----------

